

Ask HN: what's your Internet claim to fame? - 3stripe


======
3stripe
I think mine is starting what was the biggest fail blog at the time, and then
failing to sell it to Ben Huh...

([http://www.shipmentoffail.com/](http://www.shipmentoffail.com/))

------
zem
for several years, a friend and i ran "the wondering minstrels", a mailing
list and corresponding website to share the pleasure of poetry. in its heyday
we had a pagerank of 7-8, and were the top hit for tons of poem-related
queries. i still run into people who recognise my name from there and ask when
we plan to revive the list.

our webmaster migrated the archive over to blogspot for posterity:
[http://wonderingminstrels.blogspot.com/](http://wonderingminstrels.blogspot.com/)

~~~
3stripe
Smart thinking, I have lost a couple of old websites by failing to archive
them somewhere.

------
krapp
Nice try, but i'm not admitting to anything.

~~~
3stripe
Haha, that bad?

